# Tamsco 3.5



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a interesting tank. What do you have in there?


----------



## plecoboy (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you. Blue Rilli shrimps. I may add pleco fry to my other tanks.


----------

